# How to make a nose/feed bag for horses?



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Hello!

Has anyone ever made a nose/feed bag for feeding a horse separately? 

They don't look too hard to make, but thoughts on how big and what type of fabric to use?

I've looked over several and most are made of mesh and some of canvas (they seem to last the longest).... Nylon and leather has been used as well.

Anyway if any one has been doing this for years and have tons of pictures and advice or you have some good ideas feel free to share!


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Bumping this up for late-r night readers.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Maybe this is in the wrong section? 

I think what I will do is cut 2 rectangles, one of thin leather and 1 of mesh (maybe doubled?) and one round piece of leather. Sew the rectangles together (the front will be the mesh for breathing)to form a tube, then sew the circle bottom to the tube. I'll cut two straps of leather and add the buckles (I've got buckles saved from old broken halters)....

How big should the bag be, as in height & diameter? Anyone? Nobody has a nose bag?


----------



## SleipnirCB (Jun 5, 2012)

My horse is fed with a nosebag, but I don't have any idea of the measurements, sorry. 

All I know about it is that it needs at least two layers of strong, durable material (canvas?) as they really take a beating while the horse eats. They paw at it, step on it while walking with their heads low ("grazing"?) and shake it about into fences etc.

You can see in the pic I've attached that Star's one has little ventilation holes in it. Maybe you could take the measurements off of your own horse going by pictures of horses eating from them.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks! I worked on one this afternoon, it doesn't look super neat but I think it will hold.  I made mine 9-10" across and 12" high.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Pictures?


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Ha, ha, you're kidding right? Ha... I made mine out of deer hide that we tanned but couldn't get real soft so it looks a little weird. And then for the front I put a double layer of mesh. I'm not real happy with the strap I made, when it brakes I think I'll use rope or flat webbing. MAYBE I'll take pictures later on.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Here it is. It _looks_ bad, but it's actually pretty sturdy. I did try it out yesterday. Not only did it keep the grain in, it kept the other horses out! You should have seen the look on the other horses faces... very...puzzled/irritated..:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

It actually looks good.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

The strap feels like paper because it is so stiff... And I had to sew everything by hand because our sewing machines aren't heavy duty enough! I think if I make another I will do exactly like this except put heavy canvas on the back instead of hide, that way I can do the sewing part better.

Thanks for the compliment


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I think you have a good design. I think that canvas is a good idea. I'm not sure what kind of cloth would be best for the mesh.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I think Feed Rite sells them. As a kid I remember seeing on on a work horse that was made of stout leather with a lot of holes punched in near the bottom. I remember the bottom was quite stiff with softer leather that went around the face.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

^^ I tried making on before of just canvas with holes punched in, but I could tell that wouldn't work as it wanted to cling to her nostrils anyway when she breathed in. Possibly some sort of VERY stiff leather/nylon would work though.


I was thinking like nylon mesh that you'd find in the camping section. I used a double layer of onion sack mesh...Probably will be the second second thing to "go".

I'm not too worried about anything happening, as I leave her tied when I have it on, and only feed her when I'm around.


----------

